

Email startup acquisitions - ramoq
https://medium.com/@omar_w_qureshi/email-start-up-acquisitions-9302d55aa7da

======
godisdad
Notable omission:

ExactTarget - Salesforce (2.5B)

~~~
ramoq
Great catch. Will update now

